# 360 Degree Video editing software



## Kot Basil (Jul 27, 2018)

Hi everybody! Can you recommend any FREE 360 degree video editing sogtware? please?


----------



## cali_max99 (5 mo ago)

Kot Basil said:


> Hi everybody! Can you recommend any FREE 360 degree video editing sogtware? please?


There is some 360-degree video editing software like Hit Film Express, VIRB Edit, Video Pad, Premiere Pro, Video Proc, Pinnacle Studio, Final Cut Pro X, and Movavi. These all software are the best, but I like final cut pro x most because 
Editing 360 recordings as a level one is conceivable
You can eliminate extra things
Contains progressed impacts 
for more details, you can click here.


----------



## illenaa (2 mo ago)

There are many application for video editing but my favourite one is Capcut. This application is a progressive application for making, altering, and delivering the greatest video. Finished product Pro joins elite execution computerized altering and local help for essentially any video design with simple to-utilize and efficient elements that let you center around narrating . IF you want more information regarding this app you can click here.


----------

